
Ask HN: Is a Masters in Computer Science Still Worth It? - _bxg1
With the rise of the coding bootcamps, I&#x27;ve started to wonder if I should get a higher degree (I currently have a bachelor&#x27;s in CS) to differentiate myself in the job market long-term.<p>On the other hand, by the same token, there seems to be a surging interest in lower-skilled programmers and a corresponding lower emphasis on highly-skilled ones.<p>Is a Master&#x27;s a better or worse investment than it used to be, in the realm of Computer Science? Do employers care? Are there any anecdotes from people who have seen a notable return on that investment?
======
AnimalMuppet
I'm not sure a masters was ever worth it. I have not seen people having any
notable difficulty getting jobs without one for the last 30 years. (It may
help to get the first job; so far at least, it probably doesn't help much
after that.)

The future, though... I would expect that in the future, a proven track record
of being able to deliver working code will mean more than a masters. But as
the car ads say, your mileage may vary...

~~~
_bxg1
My two main concerns are:

1) Combating ageism in the programming job market. The best solution seems to
be continuing to grow and making sure the seniority of your skills matches the
seniority of your age. I'm only 27, but in my segment of the programming world
I feel like I'm mid-career already.

2) An influx of people who can just "write code" for cheap, devaluing the
basic ability to make computers do things. Again, I want to "raise myself
above the tide" by boosting my resume.

It is entirely possible that the best way for me to make this progression is
just to double-down on self education and industry experience, I'm just trying
to cast out a survey to answer the question of which signifiers employers look
for.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
At 27, what can you do that the 22-year-olds can't? At 32, what will you have
added to that?

I don't think the masters will add as much as just growing through experience.
(I could be wrong, but that's how I see it.)

